# My New Baby girl!



## Bea (May 16, 2017)

I adopted a baby female Hedgie from a breeder 3 hours away from me. I get to pick her up on the 25th if this month!:
I haven't decided on a name yet... but I've got a few ideas:
Elsa (if she's mostly white quilled)
Charlotte, Alice, Nugget, Piper, and Riley.

I've derived most of my pet names from Disney movies and such... so if anyone can think of any names from old Disney, Pixar, or just general old kids movies, send me ideas!
I'm really leaning towards Alice, Piper, or Charlotte though! But I'd love more ideas. 

And here she is!


----------



## MrJsk (Oct 21, 2013)

How exciting. She looks so cute !!!


----------



## hedgielily (Dec 31, 2015)

Aw so cute. Congrats on a new hedgie.  We adore our Lily. Shes the sweetest thing ever.


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

So cute and tiny!


----------



## Bea (May 16, 2017)

Here are some update photos!


----------



## Bea (May 16, 2017)

I've got a couple name ideas.. mainly Cookie, I'm going to try and brainstorm some more


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

Look at that cute little face. She looks sleepy :grin:


----------



## MrJsk (Oct 21, 2013)

Bea said:


> Here are some update photos!


Absolutely adorable !


----------



## PygmyUpLove (Jul 5, 2017)

O my gosh what a gorgeous little one! 

I love the names Briar and Flora from Sleeping Beauty. And Odie (Mama Odie from The Princess and the Frog) <3


----------

